# My latest "non-Aussie" Python.



## Primo (Sep 29, 2016)

A while back I was really torn searching for something special. 

I was almost 100% set on another coastal or untapped Bredli.

Things changed a bit and I decided a little diversity would keep things exciting here.

That said I am still a huge fan of the carpet group and always will be.

The new fella here is a Super Dwarf X Dwarf, Tiger reticulated python. He arrived yesterday and is doing well.

Thanks for looking!

This is Wallace.

Mr. Rainbow Head.


----------



## krusty (Mar 12, 2017)

Love it.....


----------



## SamJxn (May 3, 2017)

I thought all non native reptile were illegal in australia?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 3, 2017)

SamJxn said:


> I thought all non native reptile were illegal in australia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



Check the OP's location. 

Great looking python, Primo.


----------



## SamJxn (May 3, 2017)

I see... nice looking [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------

